# 4/S lower NY 9 pro plus



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

2008 I believe 9 foot pro plus for sale will take pics tomorrow start a conversation with me send me phone I will text pictures 
Plow side only $1650
With hand held controller $1800


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

This is a 3 plug system


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Will take reasonable offers


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Bump


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Let's get this gone $1550 with controller 
Works 100% just bought a new plow


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Bump


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

$1500 obo


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Spring is here 
$1250


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Sold


----------

